# poor starving girl



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

my mother in law was kind enough to buy us subs..it has been forever since we had any kind of take out food cause we are so broke but we always feed Sam first..she is the queen...I dont think subs are in the recommended food group...:blink:[URL="http://







[/URL] [URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

haha tiels eat anything you know..
you should come and see what happens in the morning with my birds they eat my breakfast before I start it lol


----------



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

lmao ours always insists on trying everything we eat, especially if it's crunchy  if I want to get her to eat something I have to try it first and she will love it, probably lives on the idea that if I eat it it must be yummy lol. They are very curios and she is so funny when she puts her tongue on it first ), if she doesn't like the taste of something she makes a funny face, shakes her head and she goes quick to have a sip of water )


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey i want Sub-way now,,,thanks alot,LOLOLOL,Lets see,i'll have a 6inch spicy italian!!!Hold the mustard,jalepenos,,,hahaha,,Great Pict's.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

that is so funny, she sure is a spoiled girl.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a salami sandwich, right? Speaking of salami, tiels can eat salami? I was wondering if I can feed my tiel salami.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She sure looks like a queen 




ChocoNoir said:


> That's a salami sandwich, right? Speaking of salami, tiels can eat salami? I was wondering if I can feed my tiel salami.


Spike has some well cooked chicken before but I don't think I would let him have salami


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

one of mine hasd a heart for digestives but if i were to have a take out, my birds would not be in the room for i would get less than them!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hehe don't forget who's queen bee!!



> That's a salami sandwich, right? Speaking of salami, tiels can eat salami? I was wondering if I can feed my tiel salami.


Salami is salty and high in fat and isn't it uncooked/raw? I wouldn't give that to Mowgli ... but I'm a very strict mom and she doesn't get to have salted popcorn, chips or anything like that ... :blush: and I used to envy all the kids who got to have cocoa puffs for breakfast and drink chocolate milk with their lunch at school! I guess I'm turning into my mother!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Lovin_the_tiels said:


> Hey i want Sub-way now,,,thanks alot,LOLOLOL,Lets see,i'll have a 6inch spicy italian!!!Hold the mustard,jalepenos,,,hahaha,,Great Pict's.


Peno's are defo a no no for me,
lastime I went into subway I ordered a sandwich didn't know those penos were hot I thought it was cucumber oops I was wrong lol

my Teallie loves cheese on toast, and I know I shouldn't give him it sponge cake with choco centre but he loves it!

if only they'd eat veggies, I tried carrot and peas, yorkshire pudding and roast potaos earlier none of the birds tried any


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Cute-- she acts more like a ravenous vulture than a tiel!


----------

